# Poodle for Autistic Child?



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

I work with autistic children, and have an 18 year old son with high functioning ASD, who previously had a fear of dogs. I am getting a standard poodle to work with me as a therapy dog for this population. Have you thought about what size you would like to get for your son? Will you get a puppy or an already trained adult dog? One thing to keep in mind is that it will take extensive careful training for the dog to do the things you may want. 


Poodles have been trained as therapies dogs for children with ASD, and they can do such things as helping a child to calm down by leaning on him/her, or getting in the way to prevent elopement. I don't know if your son has seizures, but some dogs have been trained in seizure detection as well. 

If you do want to get a puppy and train it yourself, make sure you find an excellent breeder, and make it clear you are seeking a service dog. You would want the parent dogs to have the right sort of temperament to act in this capacity.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it depends on the poodle. I've found that poodles have vastly different personalities, needs and energy levels. My two, who are related, are completely different. Some poodles have very high energy and need a lot of games and play and others are lab like and are just happy to be with you. An independent, high energy, playful type may not be the best. So I think you should talk to breeders to find one who will work with you to get the puppy you are looking for. I'd read the current thread here called "puppy switch" to see how different poodles can be.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I live with my severely autistic 2 1/2 year old granddaughter. She is non-verbal. She has NO interest in animals. The only time she will interact with them even for a second is if they take one of her toys and she takes it back or if she is being OCD and decides no dog toys should be out of their toybox and picks up all the dog toys an puts them away (HER toys are ok to be out though)

Autistic kids as you know are so different from each other.

You would really have to gage your sons personality. 

Size is very important. I would think a mini or a standard would be best

My poodle loves everyone, but she greets them shortly then wants to be only with me. 

If your son has meltdowns it most likely would scare a typical dog and depending on how often might make the dog leery of the child.

I would seek a professional trainer experienced in this, otherwise I fear it would be difficult to find a dog to live up to your expectations.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Greetings, 

I have a standard poodle, who is my service dog. I would recommend a standard over a mini, because they are larger. Having Remington out in public, I worry about his safety too. For example when at the grocery store, a lady ran into him with her basket. While he was ok, I think had he been smaller this would have hurt him. I would look into a private trainer, as you will need certification from a professional for your son to be able to take him into school. Other members have given great advice, particularly about temperament... There is a wealth of knowledge about poodles, and the wonderful members on this forum are a great resource!

Best of luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you need to consider carefully the welfare of the dog, as well as the child. Has your son shown you any indications that he would benefit from a canine companion, and would be able to control any impulses that might damage the dog, either physically or emotionally? Are you looking for a dog just as a companion, or one that can if necessary prevent your son running off? What tasks do you intend to train, and what experience do you have in training them? 

I think I would involve an experienced trainer of service dogs for children, and seek their advice on the best dog. I suspect it has far more to do with temperament and previous experience than breed - although most poodles I have known have probably been rather too sensitive to cope easily with the kind of erratic behaviour you describe. They would either quietly withdraw, and avoid the source in future, or join in with barking, jumping and mouthing!


----------

